# Enemy Territory: Quake Wars



## ChrisFilter (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks sweet, just downloading the demo. Not seen any hype, which is odd for what looks a great game. Does everyone else know something I don't?


----------



## loud 1 (Sep 15, 2007)

let me know if its any good.

it looks quite like battlefield.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 16, 2007)

** NEW!! - U75 ENEMY TERRITORY QUAKE WARS DEMO SERVER **
** 195.20.109.175:27733 - 32 SLOTS!!! ** 

u75clan.com

Up and running as of last night Sun 16th


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone got this for the Xbox 360?


----------

